# The grass IS always greener on the other side of the fence.



## Rebbetzin (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 13, 2012)

That is so true.


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Godsgrl (Apr 13, 2012)

that made me laugh, thank you!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Apr 15, 2012)

I should get a picture of our month old baby goats. They can fit throught the fencing and graze and nap on the other side while the others in the herd watch them..its funny


----------

